# Was haben die denn lustiges im Gesicht?



## Radonisti (12. Februar 2012)

Was haben die denn seit neuestem immer lustiges im Gesicht?

...also ich meine jetzt nicht die Zunge oder die Nase. Sondern das quer über das Gesicht....







Ist das ne Alternative zur Sturmhaube? 

...jedenfalls muss es mit der Kälte zu tun haben...wenn es ihr warm ist, hat sie das nicht im Gesicht....


----------



## Datenwurm (12. Februar 2012)

Das ist Tape - wir in der Physiotherapie verwendet und Bänder usw. zu stabilisieren. Scheint auch als Kälteschutz zu taugen...

Das Zeug fühlt sich an wie Baumwolle mit Elastan auf flexiblem Klebeband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (12. Februar 2012)

Heißt auch Kinesiotape:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tapen


----------



## papillon1 (12. Februar 2012)

Fachärzte haben es schon mehrfach bestätigt: Es hilft überall und gegen alles. Wenn man dran glaubt


----------



## Promontorium (12. Februar 2012)

papillon1 schrieb:


> Fachärzte haben es schon mehrfach bestätigt: Es hilft überall und gegen alles. Wenn man dran glaubt



Nein, nein, Kinesiotapes haben schon nachvollziehbare Wirkmechanismen.
Bin Physio und lege die öfters mal an!
Also erst informieren, dann labern!


----------



## papillon1 (12. Februar 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Bin Physio und lege die öfters mal an!



Na habe ich doch gesagt, man muss dran glauben, Herr Physio


----------



## Promontorium (12. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub', Du hast keine Ahnung! Das ist das einzigste, was ich glaub'!


----------



## papillon1 (12. Februar 2012)

Bei mir helfen stets gut temperierte Einläufe!


----------



## VelosophenJupp (12. Februar 2012)

Die interessantere Frage scheint mir doch zu sein, wofür das Tape im Gesicht gut sein soll?

Nur als Wärmeschutz bzw. Kälteschutz erscheint es mir unsinnig-


----------



## RetroRider (12. Februar 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> [...] das einzigste[...]



Also noch einziger als das Einzige?


----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es da was bringt. Gerade die Stellen werden beim Radfahren durch den Fahrtwind extrem kalt, da bringt dann auch schon ein hochgezogener Buff etwas weil es den Wind abhält. Die gleiche funktion kann auch das Tape erfüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Februar 2012)

Radonisti schrieb:


> Ist das ne Alternative zur Sturmhaube?


Na Mädchen halt, bei -18°C und bisschen rumlaufen schon pink im Gesicht. Richtig taffe Kerle, Profis, haben da ne Sturmhaube auf.


----------



## dubbel (13. Februar 2012)

VelosophenJupp schrieb:


> Die interessantere Frage scheint mir doch zu sein, wofür das Tape im Gesicht gut sein soll?
> Nur als Wärmeschutz bzw. Kälteschutz erscheint es mir unsinnig-



doch. 
um die zugesagten und hier "diskutierten" kinesio-eigenschaften geht's nicht, 
sondern einfach nur um den schutz vor der kälte. 

der vorteil von dem farbigen tape ist halt, dass es leichter (ohne ziepen)  wieder abgeht als das normale leukotape etc.


----------



## Promontorium (13. Februar 2012)

Klar, in dem Fall geht's nicht um irgendwelche convolutions, sondern um den reinen Kälteschutz. Und der scheint zu funktionieren, oder meint hier jemand, daß eine M.Neuner so blöd ist und sich das Tape ins Gesicht kleben läßt, wenn's nix bringt? Na also...!


----------



## Erich17 (13. Februar 2012)

Also immer wieder belustigend, was man hier liest.

Leute, das sind PROFIS !!! Und ihr dürft es echt glauben, daß ALLES was die machen, Sinn hat !!!

Diese Tapes dienen rein dem Kälteschutz.

Die Langläufer und Biathlethen laufen einen 25 Km/h Schnitt !!!

Geht mal raus auf euer Rad bei minus 18 Grad und fahrt 1 Std oder länger einen 25er Schnitt.
Und dann probiert es anschleissend, wenn ihr wieder aufgetaut seid, mal mit einem solchen Tape - dann werden solche Fragen hier nicht mehr auftauchen


----------



## polo (13. Februar 2012)

manches hat ja bei den profis v.a. den sinn, den geldbeutel zu füllen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Februar 2012)

polo schrieb:


> manches hat ja bei den profis v.a. den sinn, den geldbeutel zu füllen.


Du solltest das erste Bild kommentieren, nicht das zweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. Februar 2012)

und gemacht wird vor allem das, was der 70jährige, kettenrauchende trainer sagt.


----------

